# Launch access near Yorktown warm water discharge??



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Hey there guys!! Hope ya'll are having a nice Easter.... I was curious if someone here knows of a launch point nearby the warm water discharge on the York River? I was considering giving it a try this coming week... May also try for Speck's on the North River later in the week if the weather forecast is favorable... Water was up to 53* when I was out last Friday... Won't be long... Anyway, Thanks in advance for any info

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Wednesday/Thursday*

Alrighty then... Received some info on where to launchfrom another board; so, 
I'll probably give it a try this week... If so, I'll share my report good or bad... Hopefully there will be something hungry enough, and foolish enough, to attack my lure(s) ..... Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## RAYTOG (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm Sorry, But That First Speck Is Going To Be Mine:d.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*I bet you a dollar*

Man... I bet you a crisp $1 bill that I will indeed catch the 1st Speck of our 2008 SPECK season... Ofcourse, I do agree that, you'll catch the 1st "other" of our kick-off(LOL) Bring your lucky rod and a rabbit's foot my friend... 'cause you're gonna need it!!!
See ya tomorrow at high n00n...........

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## RAYTOG (Feb 2, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*A game*

Hey there bro... You best bring your 'A' game and something to keep you dry... L00kin' a touch bumpy for our trip... As long as the wind has some west in it, we'll be fine; if she swings out of the S though, we are gonna get wet... No worries, pullage cures everything.... even wetness(lol) See ya ion a couple of hours!!

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

DUELING KAYAKS? 
Ok, oK can't wait no longeropcorn:. Suspence is killin us .What happenned ?


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*they're here*

We fished the North River and the 'Spotted beasts' are here!! My buddy won the bet, but he has to apply the $1 to a new fishing rod as one of his was yanked out of his Yak by a fish(or something)... Clear water, not much bait yet, or even crabs crawling around for that matter.... Did not get a water temperature reading, but guessing around 60*... I'll try again next week when the wx warms up again and this *&$*&$^*%^ wind goes away. Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Think I read you buddies post about him loosing his rod and reel on another forum. 
He said "a monster of a trout slammed my bait and rolled and yanked my new penn combo out of the flush mount holder" and then he said "oh well it was some dynomite fishing".
At least you all had some pullage with all the high winds.
But then March winds bring trout and April showers and April showers bring croakers and May flowers and rockfish


----------

